
Free for Customers ReCAPTCHA - adroitboss
https://freeforcustomers.substack.com/p/recaptcha
======
adroitboss
Hi everyone! This is my latest post for the Free For Customers newsletter. A
newsletter about companies that made money without charging their core
customer base a dime. This one is about reCAPTCHA and about how spam helped
create a new way to digitize books. If you want to check it out, you can read
it at the link! Any feedback is appreciated!

~~~
allears
Really interesting post, thanks! I would argue, though, that you should
distinguish between "users" and "customers". The service wasn't free to their
actual customer who needed help digitizing books, it was free to the users who
aided in the process.

